# Best quick spray wax?



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys, im looking for a quick spray wax with carnauba in it, any recommendations?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Optimum Car Wax! Cracking stuff!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have used Werkstat Acrylic and Carnuba jett :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I bought a car in December and as it has been too cold to do my usual winter protection I have tried a number of products just to give some protection until the weather warms and I can get stuck in. I have found AG Aqua Wax is best to use when the weather is really cold, say 5 deg and above, and it seems to be quite durable too with decent beading a couple of weeks after applying. I just keep topping up when the weather permits and spend the rest of the time wiping the cobwebs off my DA and polishes!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another vote for Optimum Car wax - it's very good.

Also Prima Hydro is good too.

Neither stain trim and are very easy to use.



Chemical Guys V7, while a sealant, is very good too. Leaves a lovely wet shine. Not sure on durability compared to the others above though.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Werkstat Carnauba Jett is excellent, Glos is great but more of a QD product. 

A curve ball is 3M Quick Wax: for the money, it's pretty good.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

another one for optimum car wax, top product


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Another here for OCW, the best by far! As easy to use as a QD and gives a stunning finish in no time at all.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Scholl concepts SW20 bit of a sealant /wax combi.


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I like to use AG aqua wax.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm quite enjoying my 3M Quick wax at the moment


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks everyone its given me something to think about lol!


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

whilst not a wax, but a sealent. I used opti seal for the first time today (4 coats)

it sure is brilliant stuff. sheets water faster than a quick fit fitter.


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

Prima Hydro


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to be different

try these:


serious performance ultra spray wax :thumb: good value

Pinnacle souveran liquid spray wax:thumb: high end cost


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I now got a pic of Aqua wax on my car. As I said, having just bought it it never had any winter protection so untill the better weather comes I just use ONR followed by AG Aqua wax it works Okay and it's readily available off the shelf at Halfords etc.,


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Zymol Field Glaze.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SwissVax Nano Express gets my vote.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Mothers Wax: FX Spray Wax!
gets my thumbs up.


----------



## mk4astrajon (Dec 14, 2010)

i tried some of the meguiars quick wax and i found it really good for the money.i have never seen beading like it.it beads alot better than poorboys nattys paste wax


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Zaino Z8 / Nano Express for me.


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Dodo Juice Red Mist


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

mk4astrajon said:


> i tried some of the meguiars quick wax and i found it really good for the money.i have never seen beading like it.it beads alot better than poorboys nattys paste wax


except in the slightest bit of wind it gets everywhere and leaves white spots that you only find a day or so later after it has stained the trim!

but it's not as bad as the NXT spray wax which is useless unless the temperature is reasonable and even then it only looks pretty for about five minutes before it has worn off!

(I'm not a meguiars fan - can anyone tell? )

i used to like the Einzett "sprue wax" - which came out foam-like and required a little bit of work to spread but actually worked and looked really good.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

still sticking with ocw, although zaino z8 is very good, alot better than red mist, but strictly speaking nether are spray waxes so its ocw ftw imo


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

msb said:


> still sticking with ocw, although zaino z8 is very good, alot better than red mist, but strictly speaking nether are spray waxes so its ocw ftw imo


Same here! Easily the best spray wax for me, and decent value!


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

buldy said:


> Dodo Juice Red Mist


That's not a spray wax


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Autoglym Aqua Wax won the 'what spray wax' Best Buy in this months Auto Express test, and it contains carnauba as the OP requested


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Autoglym UK said:


> Autoglym Aqua Wax won the 'what spray wax' Best Buy in this months Auto Express test, and it contains carnauba as the OP requested


And it works, see my pics earlier thread.:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Autoglym UK said:


> Autoglym Aqua Wax won the 'what spray wax' Best Buy in this months Auto Express test, and it contains carnauba as the OP requested


What was it up against?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd have to say Optimum Car Wax too, it's superb stuff.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> What was it up against?


Astonish Spray n Shine
Turtle Wax Wax it Wet
Muc-Off Split Second Detailer Wax
Car Plan Demon Shine
Duragloss Aquawax
Simoniz Rinse Off Wax
Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

Gtechniq C3. Great for silver. Just doesn't smell that nice.

J


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i tried 3m quick wax aswell. not bad good value for money


----------



## Dubbin1 (May 12, 2010)

Autoglym UK said:


> Astonish Spray n Shine
> Turtle Wax Wax it Wet
> Muc-Off Split Second Detailer Wax
> Car Plan Demon Shine
> ...


Other the the DG AW (sealant not a "wax") that is a lame line of products to compare it to. I wouldn't be too thrilled about that win


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

Dubbin1
This was a new test for us, and we were keen to introduce wash waxes to our audience. Next time we'll get your opinions as to which ones should be included, but I think you'll agree that it was a fair result, and a good review


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

jamiefretwell said:


> Dubbin1
> This was a new test for us, and we were keen to introduce wash waxes to our audience. Next time we'll get your opinions as to which ones should be included, but I think you'll agree that it was a fair result, and a good review


You know that's not such a bad idea - putting it out to the people.

That way you 'stay in touch' with what the people use, and comparisons people want to see, and maybe create a bit of controversy along the way! :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Another one for Gtechniq C3! :thumb:


----------



## Dubbin1 (May 12, 2010)

jamiefretwell said:


> Dubbin1
> This was a new test for us, and we were keen to introduce wash waxes to our audience. Next time we'll get your opinions as to which ones should be included, but I think you'll agree that it was a fair result, and a good review


No I cant agree with anything since I wasn't there when you did the test. All I'm saying is that you could have picked MUCH better products for this test.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't know why Astonish was in there, it's not the same type of product.


----------



## drxco (Dec 13, 2009)

Smartwax /SmartDetail or Scholl concepts /SW 20


----------

